# Brands Hatch Race circuit / local site?



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

I am going to the British Superbike event at Brands Hatch over Easter.

There is the option to camp on site at the circuit. Has anyone ever done this in a motorhome? Is it MH friendly or just a big field that could get decidedly unpleasant if there is rain?

Other option is to find a site close by, the circuit is near the village of Farningham in Kent, just off the M20. Would anyone know of or have any recommendations for a site nearby.

At the circuit would be my preference but just a little concerned about access/decent ground etc so would appreciate guidance from anyone who may have done similar.

Thanks.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

GEH007

We used the Brands campsite about three years ago to watch the same event. Yes, it was motorhome friendly and had a good atmosphere but it is also just a big field. You will need to be self contained as there are no facilities, or not when we visited. The campsite is right next to the track though so their toilets are available if necessary. The weather would be a problem should it be wet but no more so than most any other rally field given our weather.

The only other campsite that I know off anywhere near the track is 'Thriftwood', at Stansted, about 2.5 miles east of Brands on the A20. This is a fully fledged site and would be fine.

Ron


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

GEH007

Just to be clear. Stansted is the nearest village, the campsite is just a couple of hundred yards off the A20.

Ron


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks very much for your reply Ron.

Have checked with the circuit, they say MH's are fine and if you get stuck they will have someone to tow you off which is all im bothered about really. Should be fun and beats a tent!!


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

If you want a little more peace and quite, We stayed at this site

http://www.gatehousewoodtouringpark.co.uk/

We parked up and used a scooter to get in and out the circuit

Alan H


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

i used to live close to the track the nearest village is West Kingsdown which has most shops you will need camping is just a big field few made up tracks but can be difficult if it rains water piped around the site.


----------

